# IVF for first, Natural BFP & MMC - where to go from here?



## Becks_5 (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi All, I'm wondering if I could get some support and advice. We had a little girl through IVF after trying for 18 months without a single BFP along the way. We were diagnosed 'unexplained' although they thought I had immune issues.

We have been TTC No. 2 for only 3 months when I fell pregnant naturally, much to my absolute shock and delight. Unfortunately, we have just had an MMC. 

I'm really devastated and not sure where to go from here. Do we keep going naturally? For how long? Do we go back to treatment? I dont understand how this has even happened. I was managing my expectations so well as I've written off any chance of conceiving naturally and now it seems to be possible for us, although I should be delighted I dont know what to do wiht this information as it now opens up the cycle of hope and disappointment that left me with depression when we were TTC No. 1. 

xxx


----------

